# For you Photog Enthusiasts



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

What does a $35k (not a typo) cam look like? 

Looks like the one that chased us around all week.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

RED's are the sh-t. Definitely pro level but (somewhat) affordable.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> RED's are the sh-t. Definitely pro level but (somewhat) affordable.


The tech that ran this beast said that this was the exact unit used in filming The Hobbit movies. Some lenses for it are $8k. 

Absolutely nuts what they can do with this thing. 

And yes, other equivalent models cost much more evidently. 

Ken, you would have loved the rail system they ran this on to create high speed high res zooms. Wow.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

We were nervous to get too close to this thing.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

What are you a tv star now? Painting not good enough for you, you have to go big time lol.
Seriously why the cameras?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> What are you a tv star now? Painting not good enough for you, you have to go big time lol.
> Seriously why the cameras?


We made a commitment for 2014 to reduce the number of iphone videos we were putting out. 

We had a lot going on this week between our two businesses, and fortunately had a professional video crew scheduled and on board. 

This is not equipment that we own, know how to use, or even dare to touch.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Is that the new Festool camera? The tracks make it look that way!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

You know I was just busting your chops right? I didn't know if you were on one of those house flipping shows. If it's for your own work and website that's awesome. I would like a pro to shoot us for our website videos.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Damon T said:


> Is that the new Festool camera? The tracks make it look that way!


The rail system concept is similar, maybe even smoother.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> The tech that ran this beast said that this was the exact unit used in filming The Hobbit movies. Some lenses for it are $8k.
> 
> Absolutely nuts what they can do with this thing.
> 
> ...


I don't know every model/brain by look but I know they used a RED Epic on The Hobbit (actually, I think they used 50 of them).

That's a serious set up. I am looking forward to seeing the footage once its edited and color graded.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> I don't know every model/brain by look but I know they used a RED Epic on The Hobbit (actually, I think they used 50 of them).
> 
> That's a serious set up. I am looking forward to seeing the footage once its edited and color graded.


Likewise. First time working with this crew. 3 days of shooting, lots of footage and variety.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I can't believe anyone would have that equipment around a bunch of painters. How much overpay did you get on it.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Very cool Scott! look forward to seeing the finished footage.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Lambrecht said:


> I can't believe anyone would have that equipment around a bunch of painters. How much overpay did you get on it.


None.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow that's awesome Scott! :thumbup:
Can't wait to see the finished video. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jami Lynn (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm wondering if the video they shot is completed yet. I've heard of how crazy good RED cameras are and I'd love to see how it helps your company


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Yes, there are a couple of videos on the internet so far that resulted from this shoot.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Yes, there are a couple of videos on the internet so far that resulted from this shoot.


Do we have to hunt for them?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> Do we have to hunt for them?


Google!

Here's one...


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> Google! Here's one... Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vh_Sutcy4pE


Much respect. 

Love what you guys are doing. I've never seen kids as interested in paint or drywall before.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

wje said:


> Much respect.
> 
> Love what you guys are doing. I've never seen kids as interested in paint or drywall before.


Thanks Wes. We have been genuinely blown away and encouraged by the enthusiasm of vocational students and how quickly they learn. 

If anyone ever has a chance to hire a good one, DO IT.

Thats what this is about.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> Thanks Wes. We have been genuinely blown away and encouraged by the enthusiasm of vocational students and how quickly they learn. If anyone ever has a chance to hire a good one, DO IT. Thats what this is about.


Did last summer, man it is refreshing training someone from scratch! And then the summer ends just when they are getting the hang of things


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

wje said:


> Did last summer, man it is refreshing training someone from scratch! And then the summer ends just when they are getting the hang of things


In the US, vocational programs are 2 years, so its possible to hire them fairly quickly upon graduation. Other trades, such as plumbing, create awesome internship opportunities that lead to full time employment. Its a great model.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Outstanding video VP! 

You're always a great source for inspiration in regards to innovations and career potential in the painting trade. Thank you!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

CApainter said:


> Outstanding video VP!
> 
> You're always a great source for inspiration in regards to innovations and career potential in the painting trade. Thank you!


Thanks CA. 

We don't want to go the way of the blacksmith.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Really, you are an inspiration because you maintain an enthusiasm for this trade, and its potential as a respectable career field in the building industry. I automatically sat up straighter when I viewed your video and thought "I better get those train tickets so I can meet this guy at the PDCA Expo". Besides, I have some Festool questions that haven't been answered by corporate.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

CApainter said:


> Really, you are an inspiration because you maintain an enthusiasm for this trade, and its potential as a respectable career field in the building industry. I automatically sat up straighter when I viewed your video and thought "I better get those train tickets so I can meet this guy at the PDCA Expo". Besides, I have some Festool questions that haven't been answered by corporate.


Thanks CA...unfortunatley, I won't be in Reno, but I am willing to bet that whoever you talk to in that booth knows what they are doing.

March is a tough month for us...we have at least 3 school workshops and a major east coast show happening, then we are looking to boomerang our little fledgling program over 2000 miles from its home base. Lots going on. 

You know that you can always contact me directly with any questions. Not quite as good as hanging in person. I really enjoyed all the pt-ers I met the past 2 years in Vegas and St Louis...


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I completely understand. I do have a Festool supplier in my area, but I sense I'd get better direction from you. So I will contact you in the near future. It's also possible my email to Festool USA, was a little foggy. I had asked them about a concrete planing tool that would be more applicable then my RO90. It's been a couple of weeks and I still haven't heard from them.


----------



## 101 Painters (Sep 21, 2013)

****in weak. Really? Look at the replies. Nice try but just my opinion. Really really weak bro. Surprised u bragged that hard about it. U r silly. Good luck my drunken delusional knucklehead. I do hope u get it soon.


----------

